# Shipping cookies



## virgo152 (Feb 10, 2008)

I was going to put my muffins/cookies in a shoe box and mail them at the UPS store.  Should I put Parchament paper inside the shoebox or wax paper?  I want to make sure I do it the correct way.

Thanks!


----------



## Katie H (Feb 10, 2008)

Why the question?  What purpose does either parchment or waxed paper serve in your application?

I've shipped all kinds of baked goods all over the world and had very good results.


----------



## virgo152 (Feb 10, 2008)

This is my first time so I want to make sure I do it right.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 10, 2008)

I think either one would be okay, virgo. Are you just wanting to basically pad them from being broken and keeping them fresh?


----------



## virgo152 (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks,  I think I'll be fine.  I just have to start baking so they will be delivered on time.


----------



## SueBear (Feb 11, 2008)

virgo152 said:


> I was going to put my muffins/cookies in a shoe box and mail them at the UPS store.  Should I put Parchament paper inside the shoebox or wax paper?  I want to make sure I do it the correct way.
> 
> Thanks!



An option you might want to consider, rather than use a shoe box, pick up a tupperware container because they are more sturdier and they aren't that expensive either. You will have better luck at shipping them too because they can fit into a box as well. For example, my mom shipped cookies to me that way and it was great. I hadn't had her home made cookies in years so it was wonderful for us to get spoiled with some home cooking!


----------



## redkitty (Feb 11, 2008)

I wrapped my cookies in wax paper and put them in a small tupperware type container and shipped them 6000 miles to my boyfriend (now husband!)  It took 4 days and they tasted fabulous and he ate them all in one night!


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 11, 2008)

I like the Tupperware (or something similar) idea. If you have any, bubble wrap is also good. Just a reminder, you want to send sturdy cookies, nothing delicate.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 11, 2008)

Tupperware to ship cookies...Why didn't I think of that?? Y'all are some smart ladies!!


----------

